
Hospital Groups Sue to Block Price Transparency Rule - coachtrotz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hospital-groups-sue-to-block-price-transparency-rule-11575460685
======
chatmasta
How’s this for a desperate argument?:

 _Complying would require spreadsheets with hundreds of thousands of columns,
the groups said in the lawsuit. They say such files could crash most standard
computer systems._

 _”Some members worry about the ability of their websites to function at all
with such a large file,” the lawsuit states._

